# De Moor on the Present Form of the Canon



## dildaysc (Jun 3, 2016)

De Moor wrote a very detailed, and still highly relevant, chapter on the present form of the Canon, covering everything from the church's role in the selection of books to accent marks.

The chapter begins here.


----------



## manuelkuhs (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks!

Looks like the translation of the parts about scripture preservation is still on-going - the furthest the translator has gotten is http://www.bernardinusdemoor.com/chapter-ii15-lost-books-part-1/


----------

